# Sanlida X9, X10 and Bosen RC3?



## Lorne (Jun 5, 2016)

Has anyone shot the above limbs and can provide a review or comparison?


LG


----------



## Giannis_A (Feb 15, 2021)

My first intermediate set was the Samick Impress. The impress limbs are carbon with hard maple wood core and laminated glass fiber. Performance wise they were good, but even when uping the pountage the shot felt soft.
Then I got me a set of X9's. 68" 36 Lbs.
With my limited comparative experience, the difference is the same as between a Corolla and a Mustang. 
The X9's are definitely a cut above, at a price slightly higher than the Impress limbs, I had a lot more. 
The shot is definitely more snappy. Even when I leave the bow under the sun (and in UAE there's plenty of sun) the performance feels the same. 
Been shooting the X9's with a combination of risers: The Samick Impress, my Hoyt Aerotec, and my W&W NX Xpert.
Same impressive results with power and consistency on the shot.

I pushed them up to 40lbs last week. Still the same snappy feel...

My next set of limbs will be the Miracle X10's.


----------



## Lorne (Jun 5, 2016)

Giannis_A said:


> My first intermediate set was the Samick Impress. The impress limbs are carbon with hard maple wood core and laminated glass fiber. Performance wise they were good, but even when uping the pountage the shot felt soft.
> Then I got me a set of X9's. 68" 36 Lbs.
> With my limited comparative experience, the difference is the same as between a Corolla and a Mustang.
> The X9's are definitely a cut above, at a price slightly higher than the Impress limbs, I had a lot more.
> ...



Thanks for the information.

My wife's son is currently in the UAE. He's a teacher's aid in Dubia. 

LG


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Giannis_A said:


> My first intermediate set was the Samick Impress. The impress limbs are carbon with hard maple wood core and laminated glass fiber. Performance wise they were good, but even when uping the pountage the shot felt soft.
> Then I got me a set of X9's. 68" 36 Lbs.
> With my limited comparative experience, the difference is the same as between a Corolla and a Mustang.
> The X9's are definitely a cut above, at a price slightly higher than the Impress limbs, I had a lot more.
> ...



Hopefully I'm not the only one thinking this, but... it's about your avatar...


----------



## Giannis_A (Feb 15, 2021)

Seattlepop said:


> Hopefully I'm not the only one thinking this, but... it's about your avatar...


What's upsetting you?


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Giannis_A said:


> What's upsetting you?


If you have to ask, lol.


----------



## Giannis_A (Feb 15, 2021)

Seattlepop said:


> If you have to ask, lol.


Although not from the US, I will invoke my right to the 2nd amendment. Besides if you look closely the paper target is holding a gun!


----------



## Lorne (Jun 5, 2016)

Seattlepop said:


> If you have to ask, lol.


If you don't let good people have bows, only criminals will have them...


Lorne


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

The X10 are the same limbs as the Athletics 7. I've been shooting them for about 5 months now and really like them. They feel really stable. They shoot faster than my previous limbs. I'd recommend them (and the Galaxy Gold Star limbs, which are also the same limb).


----------



## SanlidaArchery (Jul 1, 2019)

The Sanlida Miracle X10 Kit is definitely a good buy!
$799.99 includes all the accessorieson the bow.
This quote is unbeatable!
For the other brands, even just the sight or stablizers will be sold over $300 separately.
www.sanlidaoutdoor.com


----------



## Giannis_A (Feb 15, 2021)

SanlidaArchery said:


> The Sanlida Miracle X10 Kit is definitely a good buy!
> $799.99 includes all the accessories on the bow.
> This quote is unbeatable!


I do not need convincing!
I'm quite Impressed by the quality of the X10 Limbs.

The X10 Miracle kit is definitely on my list for purchases.


----------

